# Running power tools...battery, inverter?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

OK...don't laugh at me!

We have gas-powered chainsaws, but I can never seem to get them to crank no matter how hard I try, so I bought an electric chainsaw for _*ME*_ to use (it cuts smaller diameter trees/scrub like butter, which was it's intended use to begin with).

Anyway, I need to use it a lot farther from the house than I want to run a drop cord, so I was wondering what type of battery/inverter setup I could use. I can get the truck close enough so that a 50' cord would be more than sufficient, so, from what I can glean online, I should be able to use that battery (with the truck running) instead of having to buy one.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

How much amperage or watts does the chainsaw draw (look on the data plate on it....should give one or the other or both )


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i use an elect chainsaw on a reach pole run by inverter to trim the farm roads we have. i use a 3000 watt inverter and a deep cycle battery for maybe two hours at a time. (thats all i am fit for.) its just easier to have battery in the trailer than to fit the large inverter under the hood of truck or tractor.

i tried an 800 watt black and decker inverter (it fit under hood or on tractor) but it would trip out every few minutes so i stepped up to the larger inverter. saw is a wren? adapted to the two section pole. 

for trimming trees the electric saw is ok. keep a sharp chain


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

You want the inverter to have a minimum of 50% more watts than the saw data plate lists.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Don't know what yours is, but my ancient Remington electric saw pulls 13 amps, just like any skil saw. That's a lot of load for an inverter. I have an 1100 watt inverter and it will definitely not run a skil saw. a 3000 watt inverter might, but thats a very expensive item. 

You might be better off getting the gas saws worked on so they start good.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Why not use a generator. We had small inverters on the city trucks but used a generator for bigger tools. Electric chain saws, pole saws, pumps, all sorts of power equipment....James


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

You can get a Stihl MS 170 for 179, they are real easy to start and since all you are doing is trimming/limbing it will serve you well. This is considerably less than what an inverter of sufficient power/quality to run a chainsaw for any length of time would cost you. An option would be though if you knew someone with a junk RV, there will be a fairly heavy duty inverter in them that you might be able to get at a deal. A generator is always an option but I doubt that you would be able to start a generator any easier than a chainsaw.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not to hijack but is there a good 2 stroke fuel conditioner so Carb does not get a gummed up over time of not using it?
Thanks


----------

